# Free Book Finds: March 2012 (No Self-Promotion Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the February 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

For all the Harlequin Romance fans, check out this freebie:



This American romance was originally $ 4.99 so free is a good deal.


----------



## Pirate96 (Sep 8, 2011)

Operation #EFAD has launched! Read a great novel that foreshadows a government operation similar to Fast and Furious. One of the best writers that I have read in a long time. Glad to see him offer this one for free. You'll be glad you gave it a whirl.

Only free for a few days!


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

Memories Kindle Edition
http://www.amazon.com/Memories-ebook/dp/B007DCBI7C/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330629161&sr=1-11
Free currently


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You have the opportunity to get the first book written in one of the most exciting series you will read.
Mike Hicks is one of our resident authors and this work is wonderful.
Just sayin.......

In the first book of the epic futuristic fantasy IN HER NAME series, EMPIRE is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fTate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.


*IN HER NAME: EMPIRE*

​


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Glimpse by Stacey Wallace Benefiel is free. I've been wanting to read this one for a while!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

For a great Biblical Romance, check out Michal's Window by Rachelle Ayala. It's currently free, and it's a passionate retelling of King David's first wife's story.


----------



## Zoe Sharp (Feb 28, 2012)

Alexandra Sokoloff has two wonderful e-books up at the moment for free. One is her YA thriller:

The Space Between "Alexandra Sokoloff has created an intricate tapestry; a dark Young Adult novel with threads of horror and science fiction that make it a true original. Loaded with graphic, vivid images that place the reader in the midst of the mystery and danger, The Space Between takes psychological elements, quantum physics and multiple dimensions with parallel universes and creates a storyline that has no equal. A must-read. " -- Suspense Magazine



The second is Book of Shadows which is free worldwide except for the USA

"A wonderfully dark thriller with amazing is-it-isn't-it suspense all the way to the end. Highly recommended." -- Lee Child


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Free at the moment. Humor/ Mystery/ Romantic Comedy


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

The first book in a great suspense series. Free as of 1pm Friday March 2nd (no idea how long it will stay free).



Update: While I was able to snag Killer Instinct for free on the afternoon of the 2nd, it is now $3.49 or a free read through the Kindle Lending Library if you are a Prime member. If it comes up free again later this month or in the future, I'd recommend snagging it.

Clues to Christie (see below) is still free or free again (as of March 5th). The title ("Definitive Guide") perhaps sets expectations a bit high, but I found the commentary on Christie's characters interesting. I acquired the book for the three short stories written by Agatha Christie


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free from March 2 through March 4 (today through Sunday), this book has _lots_ of 5-star reviews:



paranormal
suspense​


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

djgross said:


> The first book in a great suspense series. Free as of 1pm Friday March 2nd (no idea how long it will stay free).


 WARNING: Only free for prime members


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

historical
fiction​


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Perceptional Threshold", science fiction by our own Casper Parks, is temporarily free!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

A couple of SCott Nicholson books are free today:

BURIAL TO FOLLOW http://amzn.to/c10BJQ 


and

THE SKULL RING (BONUS EDITION) http://amzn.to/zEgajs


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

The Kindness of Strangers: Penniless Across America


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

More Free Thrillers...

Until March 8 


Also Until March 8


Till the 8th as well


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

#7 in the "Jake Lassiter" legal thriller series - I've picked up almost all of these as freebies at one point or another. They're also free for Prime lending.


----------



## thestoryteller (Dec 27, 2009)

I read the first one of this series not long ago and really enjoyed it. Here's the third one :
http://www.amazon.com/EARLY-EIGHT-TERRY-MYSTERIES-ebook/dp/B006T5JNSU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331338431&sr=8-3


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Anthony Neil Smith's All The Young Warriors published by Blasted Heath is free this weekend:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-The-Young-Warriors-ebook/dp/B005ZMHX2G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331379706&sr=8-1

which is tremendous news.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I downloaded this free short story today, part of the Fusion Series by Emma and Chris Byford. I've only read a few pages so far bit it seems quite good and it has a cool cover.

http://www.amazon.com/Entity-Fusion-Series-Stories-ebook/dp/B003ZK5R1Y/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331384584&sr=1-3

Chris Ward


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

A great free book for photography fans out there!


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Slumber-ebook/dp/B007IVACZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1331504086&sr=1-1

Slumber is by Pablo D'Stair, one of those well kept secrets we should all be sharing.

Free for 5 days as of today.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free today and tomorrow - The Bone Polisher by Timothy Hallinan (sixth in his Simeon Grist series):


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ethereal Messenger*: An omnibus edition of three supernatural novels by bestselling author Scott Nicholson. DRM-free.

THE RED CHURCH: A young boy and a sheriff must solve the mystery of a haunted Appalachian church after a strange preacher returns to town. A 2002 Stoker Award finalist.

DRUMMER BOY: One misfit kid is all that stands between a mountain town and a chilling supernatural force when the past and the present collide.

SPEED DATING WITH THE DEAD: A paranormal conference at the Blue Ridge Mountain's most haunted hotel goes haywire when ghost hunters accidentally stir up demons.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

Free preview of the first 23 chapters, but still.


----------



## Ben Woodard (Mar 9, 2012)

Free March 13 and 14.

http://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-on-the-Nantahala-ebook/dp/B005MLXUP4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315927606&sr=1-1#_

A mystery/suspense/romance with a bit of paranormal set deep within the mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

The Merry-Go-Round, a romantic comedy [Kindle Edition]
Donna Fasano

http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-romantic-comedy-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_157052011_3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just a reminder that this thread is for "finds" by members.  Please do not post your friends' books (books by friends are hardly "finds" unless you didn't know your friend wrote the book before choosing it to read).  

Authors, do not post in this thread as part of a promotional agreement with a fellow author, for example, "I'll tweet/blog/mention your book if you tweet/blog/mention mine."  

If an author wants to promote his or her own book on KindleBoards, they are welcome to join, put it in their signature and start a thread in the Book Bazaar.  If they are already a member, their thread is the appropriate place to promote.

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Two of today's highly rated freebies:



mystery (#1)​ 
mystery (#2)​

_(number 1 is now at 99¢, number 2 is still free as of 9 a.m. on the 16th)_


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

A fabulous thriller!



_now $2.99 or free to borrow as of 9:15 on the 16th)_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me repeat the below:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just a reminder that this thread is for "finds" by members. Please do not post your friends' books (books by friends are hardly "finds" unless you didn't know your friend wrote the book before choosing it to read).
> 
> Authors, do not post in this thread as part of a promotional agreement with a fellow author, for example, "I'll tweet/blog/mention your book if you tweet/blog/mention mine."
> 
> ...


And also add this explicit statement if it wasn't clear in the above:

Quid Pro Quo posting here (I'll post your book if you posted mine OR You posted my book so I'll post yours) is *NOT* allowed. Quid Pro Quo posting, or posting rings where A posts B's book; B posts C's book, C posts D's book and D posts A's book, are not allowed. Posts that fit this pattern have been and will be removed.

Trust me, please, authors: these things are noticed eventually and can lead to a posting timeout. And they will NOT get you the sales you are looking for; instead you will end up on KB members' "Do Not Buy" list. Our members here are very sensitive to author overpromotion.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I found some stuff today. I try to go by descriptions and categories to tell what they are, but since I haven't read them yet, I can't guarantee. 

Here is a historical with some paranormal


Historical Romance - 1873 San Fransisco


Regencies
 

Time travel to Yellowstone 200 years back


Historical Romance - This one was free recently, but the author changed the name and cover. Formerly known as "The Bastard"


Romantic Suspense


Contemporary Romance, I think. Found the title amusing


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

drama
(emotional)​


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance - 1898 Yorkshire


Historical Romance - Medieval
  

Historical Romance on the Titanic


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

On Little Wings

literary
fiction​


----------



## JenniatONU (Dec 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Historical Romance - 1898 Yorkshire
> 
> 
> Historical Romance - Medieval
> ...


Most of these are not currently free. Only for prime members.

*The Warriors Maiden and Lady in White ARE free, however.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They were all free yesterday. Some books only stay free for a day, so always check before hitting the button. . 
That is why I tend to jump on them as soon as I see them. Sometimes they are only free for hours, I guess it depends on when they are being put into the system on their free day.

And here are a couple of freebies from today. 
Both are historical romance


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JenniatONU said:


> Most of these are not currently free. Only for prime members.
> 
> *The Warriors Maiden and Lady in White ARE free, however.





Atunah said:


> They were all free yesterday. Some books only stay free for a day, so always check before hitting the button. .
> That is why I tend to jump on them as soon as I see them. Sometimes they are only free for hours, I guess it depends on when they are being put into the system on their free day.


Exactly. Freebies may not last very long....I can verify that _The Titanic Affair_ was free yesterday, as I "bought" it.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ghosts of Varner Creek

horror​


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*Rashomon Gate* by I J Parker is free, at the moment. This is a series I've been wanting to read since pre-Kindle!


N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ricky Sides has the combined books 1-3 available TODAY March 18, for free.
I am not sure of the correct link.
But this link shows you the book.
There IS a listing on Amazon for the free offer. This link does appear to get you the free version.



If you want to get started with Ricky's terrific series, there is no better way than to get the first three books free.

Just sayin....


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

The Wife of Reilly, the story of a woman secretly trying to find a new wife for her soon-to-be ex-husband, is now available on kindle and will be offered FREE from March 20 - 24


----------



## moonii (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, I've found a mighty amusing read that's on free download today! 

RanDumb: The Random Dumb Adventures of an Irish Guy in LA by Mark Hayes


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## jepinkston (Mar 21, 2012)

Chasing the Sunset (historical romance) is free on kindle right now


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are Historical Romances of various locals and times

    

This appears to be more historical fiction than straight romance, with Jesse James in the title  I am guessing that one didn't end well.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This short novel is free from Amazon this Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Free at the moment, both books are by Barbara Silkstone, author of Wendy and the Lost Boys.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Cover above contains no link, just copy of cover. Here is link:

http://www.amazon.com/Destined-to-Fail-ebook/dp/B005XNI560/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332548967&sr=1-1


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

"Voices Of The Dead" by Peter Leonard and intro by father, Elmore Leonard:

http://www.amazon.com/Voices-of-the-Dead-ebook/dp/B006NZBFGO/ref=zg_bs_157028011_10


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ No longer free.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

It would be useful if these reference whether free to any Kindle or only through Amazon Prime.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

valleycat1 said:


> It would be useful if these reference whether free to any Kindle or only through Amazon Prime.


Agree and even though I have Amazon Prime it is still not free to me because I use iPad not Kindle device.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

valleycat1 said:


> It would be useful if these reference whether free to any Kindle or only through Amazon Prime.


This thread is only for those books that are currently free to everyone, not just to Amazon Prime members. As mentioned in the initial post in this thread, a book's status can change quickly. It may be free for everyone one day and then only free for Amazon Prime members the next day.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have always gone with the assumption that anything posted in this thread is free to own. just free. I don't put prime lending in the same category as its not technically free, just free to borrow, with limitations.

So anything I ever post will be Free for anyone. At least for as long as the promo is. They go sometimes quick in one day from free to prime lend. So always check before clicking. 

Another Titanic historical.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> So anything I ever post will be Free for anyone.


Same here. All books I post in this thread are currently free for everyone. It may not be free later in the day or the next day, but I always double-check that it's still a freebie when I post.

Currently free:

Dessert Cookbooks - Best Desserts that are Quick and Easy



Yum!​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Will be free Sunday and Monday

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Observed-reality-fiction-ebook/dp/B0058UUYSU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332708042&sr=1-2

On a side note has anyone else been having difficulties getting the Kindle Boards site to load the last few days?


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

'Actions Speak Louder' by Rosemarie Naramore via @amazonkindle #FREEFORKINDLE For a limited time http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007M6DWR8/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_ask_vDsPD.0422SDG


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

With1l said:


> On a side note has anyone else been having difficulties getting the Kindle Boards site to load the last few days?


Kindle Boards was down for several hours yesterday. There's a thread about that here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,108666.0.html. Every now and then I do have problems getting on the site for shorter periods of time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Futuristic Romance. 21st Century cop time travels to 22nd Century


Contemporary Romance


Historical Romance
  

Historical/Paranormal Romance


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tortured and mutilated, the witches of Salem went screaming to their deaths.
For almost three hundred years their souls writhed in exquisite agony, helpless to act.
Then the boy came. He was young, trusting... receptive to their boundless hatred; an empty vessel waiting to be filled with the burning poison of their revenge.
Like a plague rat, he carried their contagion from victim to victim, infecting minds, corrupting bodies, and condemning souls to everlasting torment.
Beware his luminous green eyes, for they radiate sickness and death, beware this foul...
CHILD OF SALEM

(ABADDON was previously published in paperback as SALEM'S CHILD. It is set in modern day Salem and Danvers, MA, and is approximately 81,000 words long.)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Death On A High Floor: A Legal Thriller


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

mystery/
thriller​


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

SET IN STONE by Beth Balmanno is free today. Read this when it first came back. A little bit of Twilight (no vamps), a little bit of magic, great heroine. Awesome, awesome YA book.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
 

Time Travel Romance


Contemporary Romance


Paranormal Romance
 

Steampunk


Romantic Suspense
 

Mystery


Coming of Age


YA


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## pp1970 (Feb 1, 2012)

A money saving find---Box set of The Arrington Trilogy is free on Amazon today. Normally the e-books are priced at over $2.00


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

No link above:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

~ free today ~​

*thriller*
(murder on Oahu)​
*romance*​


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
   

Contemporary/Historical


Historical Mysteries/San Fransisco


----------



## claudette (Mar 29, 2012)

Two wonderful historical tomes by M M Bennetts are free on Kindle this weekend:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/May-1812-ebook/dp/B003GSLXCW/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Of-Honest-Fame-ebook/dp/B004CLYU/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

Bennetts is a master of the Napoleonic period and these are an absolute must for readers who enjoy that setting. Glorious stuff!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Links for us folks on the other side of the pond...

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Honest-Fame-ebook/dp/B004CLYU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333218357&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/May-1812-ebook/dp/B003GSLXCW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333218397&sr=1-1


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, pp1970 for listing the Arrington trilogy.  Still free today (3/31).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the April free book thread go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,109478.0.html


----------

